# Problemy z nowym jadrem

## seba766

Witam,

mam dość spory problem z jądrem i nie wiem jak go obejść;/ Kiedy do mojego gentoo chciałem zainstalować xorga(po wielu próbach) ktoś polecił zrobić "emerge world", po czym przy moim komputerze po 20h zainstalowało się nowe jądro 4.7.10. I tu się zaczeły schody wyrzuciło mi gcc(ale już naprawiłem), wyrzuciło mi nano(używam mc) i bóg wie co jeszcze. A co najgorsze wyrzuciło mi wszystkie sterowniki od karty sieciowej i wifi. Żeby bawić się z sieciówką kablową postanowiłem zainstalować sterowniki które już wcześniej instalowałem(compat-wireless) z tym że jest tu problem a mianowicie

```
make -C /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/build M=/compat-wireless-3.6.8-1 modules

make[1]: Entering directory 'usr/src/linux-3.5.7-gentoo'

make[1]: *** no rule to make target 'modules'. Stop

make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-3.5.7-gentoo'

make: *** [modules] Error 2 
```

Sądzę że trzeba by  było zmienić położenie nowej instalacji ale nie wiem czy to jest dobry pomysł i jak to zrobić. 

Jak ktoś wie co mam zrobić to bym był wdzięczny za rade:)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## tczaude

Jadro 4.7.10 istnieje   :Shocked: 

mc -> midnight commander 

nano -> edytor tekstu 

jedyne co zrozumiałem.

Odpal stare jajko 

zrzuć conf do nowych źródeł /proc/config.gz

i podgladnij zbuntowana dystrybucje funtoo jak tam sie instaluje wifi w howto

----------

## seba766

Mój błąd 3.7.10  :Very Happy: 

w mc też można edytować tekst

Ale ja tu miałem wifi skonfigurowane tylko po tej nieszczęsnej zmianie jądra przestało działać przez te sterowniki do urządzeń, tak samo normalna przewodowa sieć nie działała;/Last edited by seba766 on Sat Mar 23, 2013 12:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tczaude

ja dzialam na jajku 3.8.2

wg schematu 

 *Quote:*   

> Wi-Fi
> 
> For laptop/mobile systems where you will be using Wi-Fi and connecting to various networks, NetworkManager is strongly recommended. The Funtoo version of NetworkManager is fully functional even from the command-line, so you can use it even without X or without the Network Manager applet. Here are the steps involved in setting up NetworkManager:
> 
> # emerge linux-firmware
> ...

 

niestety z innymi metodami mialem problem

----------

## seba766

Jest problem bo nie mam w tym momencie dostępu do sieci z laptopa, więc póki co jakoś muszę go naprawić, a dokładniej zostało tylko zainstalować sterowniki do wifi tylko te sterowniki nie chcę przejść;/

----------

## tczaude

napisałeś ze sieć przewodowa działa.

to albo kabelek albo gonienie z pendrivem chyba ze ktos ma lepszy sposób. Albo inne pomysly

----------

## seba766

A może ma ktoś pomysł jak naprawić tamtą instalacje? Bo właściwie nie wiem czemu się tak stało, może usunięcie poprzedniego jądra coś  by dało. Tylko że nie chce sam kombinować bez opinii kogoś bardziej doświadczonego

I sorry kolego pomyliłem się i nie dopisałem "nie" działa przewodowa również. Więc zostaje tylko pendrive ale muszę wiedzieć co robić

----------

## tczaude

SystemRescueCD da Ci dostep z netem do sytemu. chroot to chyba podstawa w gentoo podobnych i innych tworach. 

Daj zamiesc .config oraz lspci nikt nie wie co masz za sprzet i czy konfig jest dobry.

dodatkowo masz wogole wlaczona obsluge modułów ??

----------

## SlashBeast

Wyrzucilo Ci gcc? Wyglada jakbys odpalil `emerge --depclean` i nie dodal tam --ask, nie sprawdzil, co jest wywalane i wyrzucilo Ci stare zrodla kernela jak i stare gcc, zanim dales gcc-config X.

----------

## seba766

SlashBeast to jest bardzo bardzo prawdopodobne, a da się to teraz jakoś naprawić? 

Chętnie bym wam pokazał lspci ale chyba umrę jak będę musiał to wszystko przepisać 

Pozdrawiam i dzięki za pomoc:)

----------

## seba766

Nie wiem czy dobrze zrobiłem ale postanowiłem ponownie źródła skompilować

emerge gentoo-sources

make && make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1

i stwierdzam że to nie pomogło;/

Ale dla mnie najdziwniejsze jest to że nawet sterowniki do karty wifi stara się zainstalować w jądrze 3.5.7;/

----------

## tczaude

za mało info piszesz 

skoro przeszła Ci kompilacja jadro to chyba nie wywaliło Ci gcc

Co dają logi gdy próbujesz włączyć kartę ?

Jaka masz kartę WiFi ?

Pokaż jeszcze config jajka

Link do jadra jest dobrze ustawiony ?

----------

## seba766

Szczerze mówiąc chyba będzie łatwiej zacząć od nowa, kartę wifi mam atherosa, a z gcc miałem wybrany zły profil(sam się zmienił na nie właściwy albo pozostał stary)

----------

## wxd

Kolego zapodaj 

```
emerge --info
```

 oraz 

```
lspci
```

Jak nie chcesz wszystkiego przepisywać, to proponuję zapisać na pendrive.

----------

## mir3x

po zrobieniue jądra zrób jeszcze

make firmware_install

( mozliwe że pomoże, ale zobacz w dmesg dlaczego karta nie działa, jesli jest coś tam o firmware fail to na pewno pomoże )

a poza tym nie rób nigdy emerge world, tylko emerge --update world, bo emerge world będzie kompilować wszystkie pakiety od początku.

--update zrobi tylko update.

jesli zmieniałes flagi to możesz robić emerge --update --newuse world

zobacz także czy nie wywaliłes czegoś waznego z systemu poprzez:

emerge --update --pretend system

( jesli brakuje czegoś od sieci, to wiesz czego szukać )

zobacz czy root ma dostęp do komendy ifconfig

jesli tak to uruchom ifconfig i zobacz czy jest tam eth0 lub wlan0

jeśli jest eth0 to gdzies poszukaj komend jak ustawić sieć z użyciem ifconfig (przewodowa)

lub iwconfig dla bezprzewodowej ( ale wyłacz szyfrowanie w routerze wtedy lub ustaw WEP)

no i tak wogle nie wiem po co te compat-wireless, prawdopodobnie wszystkie sterowniki jakie sa w compat sa w kernelu teraz.

----------

